# Thetford forest adders



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am not asking for a site, but a hint on where they may be found I would like.
I remember somebody saying they are found on ___ facing banks.
I'm not going to touch them, or go very near, but would like to see them... Especially since I've been going there all the time since I was a child...I am going there this weekend hiring out some bikes with a mate.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

snakes, in general, will be found on the bank facing the sun... unless it's too hot!
in the morning and afternoon they'll bask - more so in the morning as they need to get up to temperature. bear in mind, they'll get there very quickly in summer and then they'll be off to hunt or to hide.

i've not looked for adders and don't know the area, but the basics of reptiles should help you. 

logs and rocks would be a good place to look in the afternoon if it clouds over as they retain heat.

good luck and be nice to any you find.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

WE just moved to right on Thetford forest  In a little village just about 4 miles away if that - won't be adder hunting though, leave them be and stick with my chickens haha


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

My advice would be to walk the tracks looking on the edge of the bracken where it is sheltered from the wind but still gets the sun I have found hundreds like this in theford forest over the years


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

There are loads in south wales! I go down there about 2 times a year to see my family. Even though I have never seen one myself they see atleast 4 each summer and that's with out looking for them!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers people, looks like it's going to be chucking it down tomorrow though...I've seen them before at a reptile place in bournemouth.


----------

